# GE fridge evaporator fan change and still not working



## Trish (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a GE fridge with the freezer on top. I changed the evaporator fan motor because it was not working. I put the new motor in and the fan is still not working. Is there another part that could be bad that makes the fan work? I am so frustrated. I was sure it was the evaporator fan. The fride is going into defrost and I see the defrost heater working and the freezer is working but the fridge is not cold enough. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Here is the model number, GTS22LB
Thanks Trish


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Your fridge has an electronic control board that is located at the back of the fridge that controls the operation of the fan.

The control board (mother board) has likely failed and will have to be replaced.

Here is a good place to get your Appliance parts.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi all,



> GTS22LB


That is _part_ of a full model#.



> The control board (mother board) has likely failed and will have to be replaced


A good possibility 









Main control board

jeff.


----------

